# Klipsch Ref & Onkyo 818, which speakers...?



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello all. I have some set-up options and was wondering what the best idea would be from someone with more experience. My set up is currently a 100" screen (about 12' from sitting area). Current audio set up is Onkyo TXNR818, Klipsch RF-63 fronts, RC-64 Center, and F-20s as surrounds and Epik Legend sub. I have a pair of Klipsch RF-7s upstairs (very seldom get used and might sell) and a pair of Klipsch S-20s sitting in a closet. Would it be benifical to use the RF-7s as my fronts, and put the RF-63s as surrounds? Should I incorporate the RF-7s, RF-63s and F-20s into a 7.1 set up? Or use the S-20s as side or rear surrounds in the 7.1 set up? Room is roughly 16'x24'x8' with an open stairway to the upstairs (ceiling is hardwood, floor is tile with large area rug). 

I guess what I am asking is what would be the best overall system with the components below? Mainly used to watch blu-rays and football games. Sorry for the confusions lol. Also, I have the Epik legend in the front right corner, but have been told it may sound better in the middle of the front wall next to the component cabinet. 
Speakers to choose from:
Klipsch Reference RF-7 (2)
Klipsch Reference RF-63 (2)
Klipsch Reference RC-64
Klipsch Synergy F-20 (2)
Klipsch Synergy S-20 (2)


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

If they were my speakers, I'd do the following. It's a 9.1 setup, assuming you have space.

CC: RC-64
Front L&R: RF-7
Front Wide: RF-63
Surrounds (side): S-20
Surrounds (rear): F-20

If you don't have the space for front wides, then either the FR-7 or RF-63 for you mains. You'll have a spare set to use elsewhere or sell. Just to clarify, my understanding is that the 818 can 9.1 with an external 2-ch amp. In other words it only has 7 built-in amps but can process up to 9.1. Front wides are worth the trouble IMO, and you've already got enough speakers.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi BillyBob,
Where are you located?

It might affect my recommendation on use/sell ;-)


----------



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

chashint said:


> Hi BillyBob,
> Where are you located?
> 
> It might affect my recommendation on use/sell ;-)


Terre Haute Indiana. A long way away.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

BillyBob427 said:


> Terre Haute Indiana. A long way away.


I'd make that trip for the RF7's at the right price. Are they black and the II's?


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with what Peter Loeser suggests but if you can’t work the wides in then use the RF-63 as surrounds move the S-20 for rears and sell the F-20 and or maybe get some hight speakers, I really like what my hight speakers are doing for me


----------



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I'd make that trip for the RF7's at the right price. Are they black and the II's?


They are black. They are original RF7s not II series. They are in rough condition cosmetically. The person or people who owned them before me decided to dig into the vaneer around both lower woofers. Making it hard to sell. I got a great deal on the whole lot of RF-63, 7s, and C64 so that is why i have them.


----------



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

flamingeye said:


> I agree with what Peter Loeser suggests but if you can’t work the wides in then use the RF-63 as surrounds move the S-20 for rears and sell the F-20 and or maybe get some hight speakers, I really like what my hight speakers are doing for me


Wides wont work with the couch placement on one side. I may have to try the RF-7s as the fronts, 63s as surround and then use the S-20s as rear surrounds. Since the S-20s have dual tweeters where should they be placed as rear surrounds?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

BillyBob427 said:


> They are black. They are original RF7s not II series. They are in rough condition cosmetically. The person or people who owned them before me decided to dig into the vaneer around both lower woofers. Making it hard to sell. I got a great deal on the whole lot of RF-63, 7s, and C64 so that is why i have them.


It was worth a try. I like my speakers looking as good as they sound. Thanks for the reply and honesty though.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

BillyBob427 said:


> Wides wont work with the couch placement on one side. I may have to try the RF-7s as the fronts, 63s as surround and then use the S-20s as rear surrounds. Since the S-20s have dual tweeters where should they be placed as rear surrounds?


The S-20s should ideally be used as your side surrounds since you will benefit most from the wide dispersion in that location. Direct radiating speakers will be harder for you to localize when the are behind you.


----------

